# Bauanleitung Dreibein



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2001)

Moin Freunde!
Hier nun auf vielfachen Wunsch die Bauanleitung mit Bildern für das Dreibein welches ich schon seit 10 Jahren benutze. Damals war es so das es noch gar keine Dreibeine zu kaufen gab und so musste man sich selber was einfallen lassen. Mit diesem Dreibein angel ich bis heute und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist haltbar und und günstig in der Anschaffung.
Ich habe das ganze auf meiner Hp verewigt und dort geht auch der Link hin. Da kann man das ganze einfach viel besser grafisch gestalten und unterbringen. Und hier ist er der Link:  http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/dreibein-1/dreibein.htm

---------------------------------------------------------------

www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Nickolaus (9. Dezember 2001)

DANKE !!!!!!!
TOP IDEE.
Werde morgen gleich mal unseren Baumarkt überfallen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Grüße Nickolaus


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Dezember 2001)

Moin Jörg, dass hast Du wieder fein gemacht. Spitzenteil das da...


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JuergenS (9. Dezember 2001)

Hallo M_S,
super Sache deine Anleitung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MfG Jürgen


----------



## Pete (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi, Jörg...
mein Gekaufter sieht eigentlich fast genauso aus, außer dass die Vorderbeine nicht teleskopierbar sind, ansonsten von den Profilen her ähnliches Kaliber...was man an meinem verbessern könnte, wäre die Anordnung der Rutenoberaufage (sitzt bei mir weiter unten, dadurch nicht so günstiges Widerlager bei Beanspruchung)...
Ambesten an den Dingern ist das Gewicht...Werd auch noch mal tüffteln und verbessern.Gruß Pete


----------



## Keule (9. Dezember 2001)

Danke Jörg,ausführlicher geht nicht. Das nächste Wochenende ist bereits zum Basteltag erklärt und genehmigt (von oben!).Danke und Gruß     Keule


----------



## Platti (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi M_S,das ist doch mal ´ne Bauanleitung. GrußPlatti

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer eine Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2001)

Au Mann.. Nochmehr Bastelei... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nee - erstmal kommen die beiden Ruten dran... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super Sache das!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bonifaz (10. Dezember 2001)

hallo M-SGenau ! Ich stehe im Moment genau vor dem Problem, mir ein Dreibein zuzulegen. Da ich aber nicht über 100 DM dafür ausgeben will, kommt dieser Tip gerade richtig.Vielen dank.

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Big Fish (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

morgen hast du ne idde wo ich ne baueinleitung für ein dreibein herbekomme am besten mit bildern ?


----------



## Ayla (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

Hallo ,
Brandungsdreibeine gibt es seid 1991 in Deutschland zu 
kaufen .Die ersten beiden haben uwe Böttcher und ich
bei der Brandungs WM im Herbst 1990 in Holland  erworben .
Diese beiden standen dort in einer Austellung und
am Ende der Woche konnten wir sie für 60 DM
erwerben . Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte keiner bei der WM 
ein Stativ . Bei meinen ersten Angeln  nach
der WM an deutschen Ständen war an meinem Startplatz
immer ein kleiner Menschenauflauf .  Angler mit Zettel
und Zollstock machten sich Skizzen und Zeichnungen und 
sagten : Sowas baue ich mir auch .|kopfkrat

       #hAyla


----------



## petipet (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

Hallo Jörg und alle,

deine Bauanleitung ist einfach Spitze. Bevor ich im letztem Jahr ein Sportboot mit SBF-See hatte, habe ich jahrelang vom Ostseestrand aus gefischt.  DK Nord und mal auch ein Abstecher an  die Westküste. Djursland war enttäuschend. Und sowieso Fehmarn von West nach Ost. Ich glaube, 2003/4 habe ich dein Ding nachgebaut. Obwohl ich ein sündhaft teures (und tolles) Dreibein schon hatte. Aber schwer ist dieses Vieh. Jeder Brandungsangler, der nicht nur aus dem Auto rausfällt, um sein Gerödel an den Strand zu bringen, weiß wie sich ein par Kilo auf dem Marsch zum Strand auswirken. 
Deswegen ist dein Brandungsdreibein immer noch für mich erste Wahl. 

Gruß Peter

P.S. Toll wären Verbesserungsvorschläge. Das wäre sicher auch im Sinne von M.S. - der Sportsmann im besten Sinne ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

Moinsen.
ich habe den Link in meinem ersten Beitrag mal aktualisiert. Das war ja Urlat. Ich nutze mein Dreibein übrigens immer noch. Nur das ich jetzt teleskopstiele aus Alu hab. Nun rostet da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Ute (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

Tolle Sache.
Da werde ich mich mich mal ranmachen.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung Dreibein*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1191756&postcount=59

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1191763&postcount=60

Hab auch mal solch Teil gebaut... ist gar nicht so schwer und besser als gekauft (es sein denn das Pro-Tack).


----------

